# YES!!! IBM score! Huge CPU!!!!



## silversaddle1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Found another huge IBM cpu today. Big mainframe type computer. Super heavy thing was hard to move around. You know this is going over to the "bay!


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice one- what's the IBM FRU number on the processor casing please and the part numbers on the chassis of the mainframe? 

Would help in finding more of these.


----------



## Lou (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks more like a nice paperweight!


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 6, 2014)

Yea, here you go. As far as the chassis #, well, it's in the scrap trailer already.

BTW, there were 4 of these CPU's in this machine!


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 6, 2014)

Fantastic you're a gent. Thanks


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 6, 2014)

Just so as you're aware that's actually a currently saleable chip if tested and working. 

Around $2000 in the trade.

The system wasn't bad either!


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 6, 2014)

The CPU's were removed with the upmost care. The machine was in production three days ago!

2 grand huh? I wish!!

Good thing is I could sell them if I want to. Where would I try? Might be a nice little commision for someone!


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 6, 2014)

Look no further my young padawan 

I can show you the way to increased riches from the scrap


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm listening!

PM me and we'll work something out.


----------



## necromancer (Mar 6, 2014)

http://www.ibmupgrades.com/42r3751.html


----------

